# أه يا مصر يا بلدي .... خواطر مصري مقهور "الجزء الأول"



## Twin (28 يناير 2011)

سلام ونعمة للكل

Twin مواطن مصري مقهور .... يكتب .... الجزء الأول
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​ 
*ضحكوا عليا وقالوا مصر فيها حرية*
*عايز تعبر عبر بس بطريقة ديمقراطية*
*وأحنا معاك وقفين جنبك ومش هتكون ضحية*
*ضحكوا عليا جوة في بلدي*​

*خرجت زي أي حد وقلت يا مصر*
*رافع العلم وبقول بحبك يا مصر وبكل فخر*
*ليكي إله قوي وجبار ومعاه هيكون أكيد النصر*
*بحبك يا مصر بحبك يا بلدي*​ 
*وفجأة سمعت أنهم بيقولوا عليا متظاهر*
*وعايز أقلب نظام الحكم وبقول ع الريس كافر*
*ومعايا ملتوف وأنبيب بوتجاز وحجارة وسيوف وخناجر*
*وبقيت فندام وأنا لسة في بلدي*​ 
*رحت من شبرا للتحرير ماشي وسط الناس المقهورة*
*بنقول يا مصر يا بلد الأمن والأمان ولادك مبقوش في الصورة*
*بقوا بره الكدر وأسألوا حتي نظيف وعز وبتوع الشعب والشورة*
*ولادك بتموت يا مصر ... يا بلدي*​ 
*وقفت مع ناس كتير في ميدان التحرير*
*وبنقول يا مصر أنتي بلدنا ومعاكي هنقدر ع التغير*
*الشمس هتشرق من تاني والليل هيكون في السجن أسير*
*أنتي الأم وأحنا ولادك يا بلدي*​ 
*ولادك يا مصر بقوا وجه لوجه وقفين*
*الشعب التعبان والأمن الحامي وكمان جهزين*
*ونبض القلب عمال بيدق كطبول الحرب دق حزين*
*وثواني وهتبدأ الحرب يا بلدي*​ 
*ع الكرسي فوق المسؤل قاعد ومش في دماغه*
*قاعد بيتابع وفي إيده سيجارة والشاي قدامه*
*وتولع البلد مهي مش فارقه معاه ولا علي باله*
*وأدي المسؤال ال القدر أختاره يا بلدي*​ 
*وبكلمة من المسؤل الدب أشتغل وبركان الغضب أنفجر*
*وبالبونية أنا خدت في وشي وشنبر النضارة أنكسر*
*وال جنبي يا عيني خد بالشومة في راسه والتاني بحجر*
*والوقفة السلمية ,,,, بقت حرب ,,,, يا بلدي*​ 
*وخسارة وألف خسارة .... يا بلد الأمن والأمان*
*يا مصر يا بلدي*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​ 
*أنتظروني في الجزء الثاني ... من خواطر مصري مقهور *​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

واااااااااااااااو
ايه الكلام المعبر ده
ربنا يبارك موهبتك​


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2011)

ياه يا امير بجد 

كتبت كل كلمه حاسس بيها  الشعب المصرى 

الالم والظلم والفهر 

فى بلدنا اللى بنحبها  وكنا بنحس فيها بالامان 

ضاع الامل والامان 

شكرااااااااااااااااا على كل كلمه خارجه من القلب 

فى انتظار اجزء التانى 

​


----------



## فادية (28 يناير 2011)

*كلام جميل يا امير *
*تسلم ايديك*​


----------



## أَمَة (28 يناير 2011)

الرب يبارك موهبتك يا توين

ولا تعليق افضل من كلام الأخت الحبيبة 
*كاندي شوب*​


----------



## Twin (30 يناير 2011)

*تم تأجيل الجزء الثاني من القصيدة ... بسبب الأحداث الأخيرة من تدهور شامل لمصر*
*فسأحاول التعبير عنه ومزج ما يحدث الأن بما هو مدون عندي من واقع كان يحمله الجزء الثاني*

*وغداً نلتقي .... وربنا يرحم*​


----------



## أَمَة (31 يناير 2011)

اتمنى لك التوفيق في الجزء الثاني
ويا رب يكون خير​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 يناير 2011)

*ااااااااااااااااه يابلدى امته الواحد يقدر يعيش فيها بنى أدم ؟؟؟؟؟؟ امته يارب ,يارب ارحم مصر ارحمها يارب 

كلام جميل توين ,ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## اني بل (31 يناير 2011)

اااااه يا مصر 
قلبي موجوع عليكي لكن اللي بيعزيني انو رب القيامة موجود ورح يدخل يا العزيزة
ربنا شايف ورح يدخل لحدقة عينه مصر ولاحبائه وحبيباته هناااااااك
ربنا يبارككك تويييييين
وصل وجعك اللي موجعنا 
قال بولس :
مكتئبين في كل شئ لكن غير متضايقين 
ربنااااااااااااااا حي وموجوووووووووووووووود


----------



## Twin (2 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> واااااااااااااااو​
> 
> ايه الكلام المعبر ده​
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك​


*ويبارك مرورك وخدمتك *​ 
*أنتظري الجزء الثاني في الطريق .... ما أنا عاطل بقي *
*وعلي فكرة ده بجد الواقع*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 فبراير 2011)

عندك حق في حرف رسمه قلمك 
هنا علي لوحه سودا
قلب يئن حزنا علي ما يحدث
ولكنه يؤمن برب السماء
انه يحفظ اولاده كما قال الكتاب
مبارك شعبي مصر


توين رائع ما خططه قلمك
وحقا ما عبرت بيه عما نشعر بيه نحن هنا في مصر
بجد الاحداث مؤسفه يئن لها القلب

ربنا يخرجنا منها علي خير وسلام

يسوع يرعاك
تحياتي لك


----------



## Twin (2 فبراير 2011)

*تم أضافة الجزء الثاني ...... *اه يا مصر يا بلدي ... خواطر مصري مقهور "الجزء الثاني" 
*وأنتظروني في الثالث *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 فبراير 2011)

*جمييييييييييلة جدا بجد*
*تسلم ايديك توين*​


----------



## Twin (3 فبراير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> ياه يا امير بجد ​
> 
> كتبت كل كلمه حاسس بيها الشعب المصرى ​
> الالم والظلم والفهر ​
> ...


*ربنا يكرم يا كاندي .... ويعود الأمل من جديد وينبت الخير في أرض مصر أرض المسيح ..... نحتاج فقط للصلاة ......*
*وشكراً علي مرورك يا غالية .... وتم أضافة الثاني هنا* اه يا مصر يا بلدي ... خواطر مصري مقهور "الجزء الثاني"​


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا موجود
ربنا يبارك موهبتك ياامير*​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 فبراير 2011)

كلمات جميلة اوي يا امير
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك موهبتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2011)

*



			وخسارة وألف خسارة .... يا بلد الأمن والأمان
يا مصر يا بلدي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


خسارة يا بلد 
ربنا موجود​*


----------



## Scofield (3 فبراير 2011)

الله عليك يا امير الشعراء


----------



## apostle.paul (3 فبراير 2011)

*رائع ياامير جبت المختصر المفيد للبلد *


----------



## النهيسى (4 فبراير 2011)

معبره جدا لما يحدث
ربنا يرحمنا
شكرا لقلمك​


----------



## Twin (4 فبراير 2011)

فادية قال:


> *كلام جميل يا امير *​
> 
> *تسلم ايديك*​


* ويسلملي مرورك يا فادية ..... وربنا يرحم شعبه وبلده*​


----------



## Twin (4 فبراير 2011)

أمة قال:


> الرب يبارك موهبتك يا توين​
> 
> ولا تعليق افضل من كلام الأخت الحبيبة
> 
> *كاندي شوب*​


*ويبارك حضورك وتشجيعك للأخرين *
*شكراً كتير يا غالية .... وأنا بصور الواقع*​


----------



## Twin (4 فبراير 2011)

أمة قال:


> اتمنى لك التوفيق في الجزء الثاني​
> 
> ويا رب يكون خير​


 
*تمني بقي للجزء الثالث ههههههه*
*الثاني نزل .... والثالث بقي هيكون مفاجئة *
*الفكرة في دماغي بس الصياغة لسة ... دعواتك*​


----------



## zama (4 فبراير 2011)

> *وبكلمة من المسؤل الدب أشتغل وبركان الغضب أنفجر*
> *وبالبونية أنا خدت في وشي وشنبر النضارة أنكسر*
> *وال جنبي يا عيني خد بالشومة في راسه والتاني بحجر*
> *والوقفة السلمية ,,,, بقت حرب ,,,, يا بلدي*​



لا الإستبداد و الطغيان كويس و لا الفوضي اللي أحنا فيها دي كويس ..

ع الأقل وقت الإستبداد كان الوضع مستقر فيه نسبياً ، 

الآن لا نضمن البقاء لا لأنفسنا و لا لأستقرار البلاد ..

==

أشكرك ..


----------



## جيلان (4 فبراير 2011)

يا توين يا جامد
ربنا يستر فى الى جااى ويعدى الايام دى على خير


----------



## fredyyy (4 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *وبكلمة من المسؤل الدب أشتغل وبركان الغضب أنفجر*
> *وبالبونية أنا خدت في وشي وشنبر النضارة أنكسر*
> *وال جنبي يا عيني* خد بالشومة في راسه *والتاني بحجر*
> *والوقفة السلمية ,,,, بقت حرب ,,,, يا بلدي*​


 


* قلتلك بلاش كلام في السياسة *

*بونية ... وشومة ... إجري يا فريدي ... :s:*

*معلش يا توين نظارتي ( باي فوكل ) وغالية شوية *

*أشوفك في موضوع تاني ... ما ُيكنش فيه ضرب ...  :1035pk:  أي ي ي ي  شوفت *


----------



## dodo jojo (4 فبراير 2011)

خواطر رااااااااااائه..بجد شكرا يا توين..بتوضح فعلا قهر المصريين...ربنا يباركك.


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

*



ع الكرسي فوق المسؤل قاعد ومش في دماغه
قاعد بيتابع وفي إيده سيجارة والشاي قدامه
وتولع البلد مهي مش فارقه معاه وعلي علي باله
وأدي المسؤال ال القدر أختاره يا بلدي

أنقر للتوسيع...

بجد مفيش كلام  روعة يا امير 
بامانة*​


----------



## Twin (5 فبراير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ااااااااااااااااه يابلدى امته الواحد يقدر يعيش فيها بنى أدم ؟؟؟؟؟؟ امته يارب ,يارب ارحم مصر ارحمها يارب *
> 
> *كلام جميل توين ,ربنا يباركك*


*ربنا يرحمنا ويرحم شعبه .....*
*شكراً يا نانسي علي أهتمامك ومرورك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## أَمَة (5 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *تمني بقي للجزء الثالث ههههههه*
> *الثاني نزل .... والثالث بقي هيكون مفاجئة *
> 
> *الفكرة في دماغي بس الصياغة لسة ... دعواتك*​


 

يا رب الثالث يكون تصوير لواقع قد تحول الى الأفضل ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   :94:


----------



## Twin (5 فبراير 2011)

اني بل قال:


> اااااه يا مصر
> قلبي موجوع عليكي لكن اللي بيعزيني انو رب القيامة موجود ورح يدخل يا العزيزة
> ربنا شايف ورح يدخل لحدقة عينه مصر ولاحبائه وحبيباته هناااااااك
> ربنا يبارككك تويييييين
> ...


* اليوم نحن في مرحلة التنقية ... مصر ينقيها الرب الأن *
*مسيح مصر مازال هناك ولن يتركها الي الأبد*
*إن أستطاعت الناس أن تتركها وحدها لمصيرها القادم بقصد أو بدون قصد*
*فمسيح مصر لن يتركها من أجل دماء أبائنا وأجدادنا التي سالت علي أرضها*
*وشكراً لمرورك يا أني بل*​


----------



## Twin (6 فبراير 2011)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> عندك حق في حرف رسمه قلمك
> هنا علي لوحه سودا
> قلب يئن حزنا علي ما يحدث
> ولكنه يؤمن برب السماء
> ...



*مبارك شعبي مصر*
*هذا ما تم ذكره والكلمة التي تخرج من فم رب الجنود لا تسقط أبدأ *

*يارب أرحم وتذكر شعبك*

*شكراً يا نفين علي مرورك الكريم*
*ربنا يرعاكي بيديه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2011)

*تعبيراااااااتك قويه يا تووون ومعبره جدااا
وعلى اد فرحتى بالشباب دى على اد خوفى  من اننا ندفع فاتوره ده كله من دم الشعب الغلبان
تعيش وتكتب *


----------



## Alexander.t (7 فبراير 2011)

عجبنى فى خواطرك أكنك كنت معانا فى التحرير
الله عليك يا سيد توين
تعيش وتكتب يا بوب


----------



## Twin (7 فبراير 2011)

*تم أضافة الجزء الثالث من خواطر مصري مقهور ,,,,* اه يا مصر يا بلدي .... خواطر مصيري مقهور .... الجزء الثالث​


----------



## وسام شاه (9 فبراير 2011)

بجد اقل شيء يقال انت هايل!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 فبراير 2011)

*اااااااة يا امير فعلا *
*كلام جميل *
*احنا كنا بنموت كل يوم *
*ربنا يرحمناااااااااااا*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## sparrow (9 فبراير 2011)

هي فعلا كانت حرب

جميل يا امير تعبيراتك للاسف كلها واقعيه


----------



## tasoni queena (9 فبراير 2011)

> *وقفت مع ناس كتير في ميدان التحرير*
> *وبنقول يا مصر أنتي بلدنا ومعاكي هنقدر ع التغير*
> *الشمس هتشرق من تاني والليل هيكون في السجن أسير*
> *أنتي الأم وأحنا ولادك يا بلدي*​


 
جميل جدا يا توين

شكرا كتير ليك

وانشاء الله مصر هترجع اقوى من الاول​


----------



## BITAR (9 فبراير 2011)

*



ضحكوا عليا وقالوا مصر فيها حرية
عايز تعبر عبر بس بطريقة ديمقراطية
وأحنا معاك وقفين جنبك ومش هتكون ضحية
ضحكوا عليا جوة في بلدي

أنقر للتوسيع...

تخيل يا امير
 كنت انا من المضحكوك عليهم ولا الضالين*
​


----------



## ميرنا (9 فبراير 2011)

توتا يخربيت تعبيرك بجد ايه الكلام ده فظيع 



> *ع الكرسي فوق المسؤل قاعد ومش في دماغه*
> *قاعد بيتابع وفي إيده سيجارة والشاي قدامه*
> *وتولع البلد مهي مش فارقه معاه وعلي علي باله*
> *وأدي المسؤال ال القدر أختاره يا بلدي*​
> ...


----------



## Twin (12 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *جمييييييييييلة جدا بجد*
> 
> 
> *تسلم ايديك توين*​


*ويسلملي مرورك يا جميل *

*تم أضافة الخامس أه والأخير*
اه يا مصر يا بلدي ... خواطر مصري مقهور "الجزء الخامس"​


----------



## Twin (12 فبراير 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ربنا موجود*​
> 
> *ربنا يبارك موهبتك ياامير*​


 
*أمين .... ومسيح مصر سيستمر في مصر بلده المبارك*
*شكراً يا هابي علي مرورك*​


----------



## Twin (20 فبراير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> كلمات جميلة اوي يا امير​
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك​


* ويسلملي مرورك يا مارمورا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 فبراير 2011)

كلامك يلمس القلب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2011)

*تصدق ضحكوا عليا انا كمان 
الله ينوريا حج امير 
جامده جدا جدا ​*


----------



## rafatalshamy (30 مارس 2011)

كلمات معبره وجميله ولها معانى فى وجدان كل مسيحى يحب مصر لان هذه البلد جزء من كياننا وحياتنا ولا ننسى ان يسوع المسيح له كل المجد خطى على ترابها فهى بالنسبه لنا كيان يعيش فينا ونحن نعشق ترابها مهما حصل لنا من ازمات . 
ومصيرها تتعدل .


----------



## الملكة العراقية (30 مارس 2011)

كلام اكثر من رااائع
تسلم ايدك يا توين
ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك الجميلة​


----------

